# camera profile location, besides, C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfi



## reidthaler (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm organizing my camera profiles and would like to delete some of them. 

I know of the   C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles folder, but even when I move all the folders/profiles from here, when I start Lightroom, there are some profiles that I've created, but I don't know where they are stored, and can't find them searching my hard drive.

Suggestions?

Thanks,

Reid


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 4, 2010)

On Windows 7, you need to look in Drive:\Users\User Name\App Data\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles
The location you have specified is for Windows XP


----------



## reidthaler (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks! I just figured it out as well.

Reid


----------



## gavcam (Nov 5, 2010)

[quote author=RikkFlohr link=topic=11498.msg77237#msg77237 date=1288893353]
On Windows 7, you need to look in Drive:\Users\User Name\App Data\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles
The location you have specified is for Windows XP
[/quote]

Strange my Win7-64 basic edition dose not have the App Data in Username ?? is it a hidden file ?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 5, 2010)

I think there's a mix of information here.

In WinXP, camera profiles can be located at:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\
```
That is where LR installation puts the profiles


```
C:\Documents and Settings\[your username]\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\
```
That is where I would recommend installing custom profiles, so they never can get overwritten by an installation

I think (but I'm not 1''% sure because I don't run Win7) the according locations in Windows 7 are:


```
C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\
```
Installation


```
C:\Users\[your username]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\
```
User based.

[quote author=gavcam link=topic=11498.msg77291#msg77291 date=1288942596]
Strange my Win7-64 basic edition dose not have the App Data in Username ?? is it a hidden file ?
[/quote]
I think the folder is hidden, so you have to enable 'show hidden files and folders'.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 5, 2010)

Just one amendment to Beat's list....on my Win7 systems the LR installation puts the Adobe-supplied camera profiles at:

c:\Users\All Users\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\Camera


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 5, 2010)

Jim,

AFAIK, "C:\Users\All Users\" in Win7 is just a junction point (link) that points to the physical location "C:\ProgramData\". But again, I'm not a Win7 specialist, as I don't have it (yet) on my machines (something planned for XMas with my new PC).

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 5, 2010)

You're absolutely right, Beat....you can browse to the files via either the ProgramData OR All Users route, but All Users is a shortcut to ProgramData. Not sure quite what the point of that is, other than to confuse me (and no doubt others as well)!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 5, 2010)

[quote author=TNG link=topic=11498.msg7731'#msg7731' date=128897'65']
You're absolutely right, Beat....you can browse to the files via either the ProgramData OR All Users route, but All Users is a shortcut to ProgramData. Not sure quite what the point of that is, other than to confuse me (and no doubt others as well)!  
[/quote]

Jim,

The reason for this is to support legacy applications which have the path to these folders hardcoded. There should be actually two junction points pointing to "CrogramData":


 [li]"Cocuments and SettingsAll Users"[/li]
 [li]"C:UsersAll Users"
(I think because "Cocuments and Settings" points to "C:Users")
[/li]
The difference between a junction point (hard link) and a shortcut basically is that if you select a shortcut in explorer, you end up in the directory it's pointing to (see location bar in explorer). If you select a junction point in explorer, the location bar still shows your selected folder structure.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Beat....my learning for the day!


----------

